# How long did you wait between FETs?



## w8n4baby (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering how long many of you waited between a failed FET and doing another.
I waited one cycle after my fresh transfer and the first FET, then 4 months till my most recent one. All BFN.

The standard protocol has been: 
- Day 1-11: 2mg estrace 2X2/day + baby aspirin
- Day12-16: 2mg estrace 2X2/day + baby aspirin + 100mg prometrium 2X2/day
- Day 17: 5dt 2mg estrace 1X2/day + baby aspirin + 100mg prometrium 2X3/day
- Continued till negative beta.

I don't know how long these stay in the system, and what would be a good time to go for the next transfer since I will have to start taking the meds again.

Please share your experiences...
Thanks.


Me: 34 DH: 36
TCC: since 2008
04/10: Learnt both tubes are blocked
03/11: 1st IVF 22 follicles, 10 fertilised, 6 viable, 1 4AB 5dt BFN
05/11: 1 FET BFN
09/11: 1 FET BFN 07/10/11


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

hey w8n4 just bumping your thread.. i am afraid i dont know.. anyeone else?

i has a fresh last Nov/dec and FET in May.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Some go back to back - but personally I'd prefer to give my body and mind time to recover...  What does your clinic say??


Mini x


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey,

Think it might be different with different clinics. Mine always say to have one natural cycle between treatments i.e. to have AF after an unsuccessful cycle and then one more AF in a natural month.
For me I need at least that to get my head round the last cycle and get myself together for the next one.
Hope this helps
x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya

I had cancelled fresh cycle in June and was told to wait a month before FET but we chose to wait two.  I had a positive FET but had early m/s and am hopefully starting again next month.  Again 2 montsh between them.

xx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello. I'm doing my first frozen cycle. My consultant is happy for me to go back to back if it doesn't work. See what your doctor suggests. Good luck. x


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, My clinic made us wait 3 months after a failed fresh cycle, but only 2 after a failed FET, although i had a longer break.


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

My 1st FET was immediately on the back of my fresh cycle. Because it resulted in a chem preg I waited 1 cycle before starting my 2nd fresh cycle. My FET were natural though so no drugs, just monitoring for ovulation. 
Good luck
xxx


----------

